# My first full breed puppy



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so excited to see her grow up! She was a little bit scared when we brought her home two days ago but shes opening up quiet fast. This is Allura, she is akc registered Rottweiler! We just love the breed! She is 6 weeks old. As soon as I find my camera that my son rid form me, I will take better pictures =[


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am so sorry that some breeder let you leave with a 6 weeks old Rottweiler puppy.

Your puppy will be at a disadvantage due to missing some important socialization time with her littermates.

I recommend you do some research in your area and get in puppy class as soon as you can.


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

oh wow i didnt know 6 weeks is too early!! how long are the suppose to stay with their family?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to totally agere with Red on this one and depending on your area it might have even been illegal for a breeder (professional or not) to let a dog go at that age. many states have a minumum age limit usually 7 weeks at the least. Taking a dog from his litter at this age serves it no justice. It will not make them bond better with you, be a more controlled dog, or increase your chances of having a properly socially aligned dog. You actually will have a harder time installing bite control, bite inhibition, social manners and many other self control elements that would have been taught by the pup's litter mates. Hope you're ready for this. You're gonna have to do twice the work as some one who got their pup at 8-10 weeks. BTW it's not full breed puppy is pure bred puppy. Most puppies benifit greatly from remaining with their litter until at the very earliest 8 weeks. I know that 2 additional weeks doesn't seem like much inthe greater scheme of things but it really DOES make all the difference in the world allowing that additional 2 weeks soclial interaction with their litter. This is the period where litter bonds are solidified and pecking order established/reinforced as well as learning self control. 

Also being in camp lejeune I hope you checked with the housing regulations first to see if Rotts were even allowed in the military housing (if that's whre you're living). I know a lot of military bases are starting to ban "dangerous" breeds such as pit bulls andrrotts.

Pretty dog tho... good luck.

PS just to avoid the plea of ignorence in the future here is the complete North Carolina consolidated dog statutes. Seeing as how you got a rott puppy I think you would find the dangerous dog section quite intriguing.
http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusncst19A_20_130A_201.htm


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

oh i see...yeah she is nipping a bit but i still obviously am stopping her...i never knew this...now i feel horrible..


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

I mean we did research on the breed, but slip my mind wbout when a puppy can leave her litter. I would assume a breeder would know.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

UsmcWifeyAlli said:


> oh i see...yeah she is nipping a bit but i still obviously am stopping her...i never knew this...now i feel horrible..


Just get your pup out with some dogs that you know are up to date on shots and just make sure that your pup is well socialized with other dogs and you'll be fine. You are at a disadvantage, but it can be over come. I'd be more worried about future health issues then anything else. A breeder that lets a pup go so early is more then likely a backyard breeder and might have not been breeding the healthiest dogs. Red is a top of the line breeder of rotties and knows more on the breed then most of us here... not all just most.

Do you know what health testing was done on the parents? Not vet testing, health testing. Hips, eyes, pallets... also the breeder should have a good idea of what their dogs died of like how many dogs ended up with cancer and other odds and ends like that.

The most common mistake a new pure bred dog owner makes is thinking that by the dog have AKC or UKC or CKC (Canadian Kennel Club NOT Contenetial Kennel Club) paperwork, the dog is healthy. That isn't the case. All that paper work means if that your dog is a pure bread whatever breed. Nothing else.

Enjoy your pup, it's sure is a cutie! read over the things in the "First time owner" area (even if you had a dog, you'll pick up so much information) and get your dog into puppy classes as soon as you can.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

If I'm reading your posts correctly you should have an older GSD mix another BC mix puppy? So hopefully they'll be able to fill in the blanks that will be lost from the litermates.


Cute pup.


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol i am learning a bit more right now. But our breeder recommended to keep the puppy indoors at all times in till our puppy got all puppy shots. They said that parvo is really bad in our area. I have friends that have UTD on shots dogs but they are much bigger than her (they are pitbull, husky and a lab/hound mix). I believe the parents did get tested for hips, eyes, etc. Ill post a link up on her family pedigree. She is akc registered on a spay and neuter contract. Here is a link on her father HERE NOTE: this is not the breeder I bought our puppy from, i guess he is owned by another breeder). Our puppys mother passed away but here is her pedigree









I am still learning how to read a pedigree...most of the titles i have no idea what they mean. If you see anything in their pedigree that i SHOULD know, please let me know...


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

yes i have 2 other dogs...i hope that will help!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Your puppy will not be out of the nipping/mouthing stage until near 4-5 months of age.

Please do a search on BITE INHIBITION, and also search this forum for posts on nipping, biting, etc. There is a lot you can do to help her along. Punishment should not be any part of the life a puppy, so do your research so you can direct her in a positive manner.

Don't expect anything in the line of housetraining before around 10 weeks. At that time, for a couple of months, it is mainly management, IE: having the puppy outdoors when it is time for her to eliminate. This means CONSTANT supervision and attention and being able to drop everything instantly and whisk her outside. Food reward and praise all outdoor pottying. PRevent mistakes in the house by supervision, timing, management, crating.

Be very careful with your puppy for the next 10 to 12 weeks. She needs to have 3 parvo/distemper vaccines, minimum, before you take her out where other dogs go. At least one of these vaccines needs to be after 12 weeks. Rottweilers have persistent maternal antibodies, and many will not develop immunity until past 12 weeks, so care is in order.

A puppy the age of yours requires an inordinant amount of time and attention. I recommend for the next 4 to 6 weeks you set up an area for her where it is always okay for her to go potty. She cannot in any way control it for at least 4 to 6 more weeks, so you are going to need plenty of patience.

I think I see a photo of a toddler in your avatar. This will be a very dicey situation very fast unless you are well above average in dog training and time management skills. When this pup reaches the age of 12 to 16 weeks, she will need a HUGE amount of attention and exercise. You should be in puppy class no later than 16 weeks.

And YES, your breeder should know better. If they are placing puppies at 6 weeks of age, I would be afraid they are ignorant in many other aspects of responsible breeding of Rottweilers as well.

I wish you all the luck with your puppy. I am putting myself at your disposal for support with your pup because again, I doubt you will be getting that from the people you bought the puppy from. 

My email can be found off my website, I think there is a link in my signature. I am in your state, and I can direct you to a couple people closer to you down east who will be able to help you hands on if you need it later.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I found your "breeder". 

For anyone else who would like to take a peek. I don't recommend looking just before a meal.

http://www.lemastersrottweilers.com/


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It will absolutely help having 2 other more mature dogs in the house to help replace the education your pup would have learned from it's littermates. That will be a definite advantage for you. Dogs learn so much faster from their own kind than they do from us since they obviously speak the same language. I would let your dogs dicipline the pup as they see needed esp. when it comes to play and respecting boundaries. Make sure they are not OVERLY correcting or overly agressive with their discipline. Your pup will earn a certain "get out of jail free card" with them because of it's age but it will lose it's puppy gratis by 5 months and the older dogs will make no bones about what is expected from it on a social level. 

I feel badly for you that your breeder was less than forth coming with you about the age of acceptable placement, and it certainly leaves you in a bit of an akward position but that just means more reading and more dedication on your part to make sure that your pup grows up with the proper manners esp. when it comes to your toddler. Your dog will not see your toddler as "human" right off the bat as children under 3 and puppies both have higher levels of potassium and magnesium which make them smell similar to dogs (hence when you look at bite statistics some of the more major attacks happen in the 3-5 range for kids since they lost that "puppy gratis", and explains the acceptional draw of dogs to infants). Your puppy is likely to treat your toddler in a manner that will not make you happy with excessive nipping, jumping at, and overall roughness so be prepared to redirect to appropriate play.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Your pup's mother passed away less than six weeks after having puppies? Of what?


----------



## fuchsia-dog (Feb 9, 2010)

UsmcWifeyAlli said:


> I am so excited to see her grow up! She was a little bit scared when we brought her home two days ago but shes opening up quiet fast. This is Allura, she is akc registered Rottweiler! We just love the breed! She is 6 weeks old. As soon as I find my camera that my son rid form me, I will take better pictures =[


Your puppy is too cute ! I really like the way she looks on the bed


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

OK just looking at the sellers contract and found this "

1. This puppy will be spayed/neutered by the time it is 10 months old. Buyer must present proof of spay/neuter to Breeder to receive AKC registration application on the puppy. Buyer understands that if the puppy is NOT spayed/neutered, all of Breeder's guarantees and obligations become null and void, the registration application for this puppy will be destroyed and Buyer may be subject to legal action to enforce spay/neuter or to return the puppy to Breeder" funny. You don't need the puppy registration form to get your AKC papers. All you need is the sire and dam's registration info and #'s (maybe) and the AKC will send you registration papers. I had to do this with a pit puppy I had ages ago and lost the puppy registration form for. Call the AKC they'll tell ya what you need to register. The breeder can't keep that as an albatross around your neck to bind you to the spay/neutercontract. 

"2. This puppy will not be exposed to any other dogs or puppies, (with the exception of those currently owned by Buyer), until it is 4 months old. Buyer guarantess that any dogs they own already are current on their vaccinations and healthy. Buyer guarantees to Breeder that all precautions will be taken to keep this puppy in good health."

Ok this is detrimental to the pup in soooo many ways. Temperament is set by 16 weeks and you absolutely want to do some socializing with healthy dogs before this date and absolutely want to start taking the dog out in your yard or even around your block after the second set of shots. Just keep them in the street or on the sidewalk and avoid any obvious potty places from previous doggies, and wipe the paws with a santi wipe (like clorox disinfecting wipes) after you come in to remove any disease they might have walked in. I usually do a secondary wipe with just water and a paper towel to remove any residue from teh disinfecting wipe. 

Ok this next ne made me laugh a couple times

"3. They shall maintain this puppy in good condition, including adherence to a regular immunization schedule as recommended by Breeder and/or veterinarian, heartworm preventative as recommended by veterinarian, proper diet, and a clean and safe environment. *Neglect of any of these renders all of Breeder's guarantees and obligations null and void as many poor quality dog foods, lack of vaccinations, lack of proper exercise or improper health care can cause disease that looks similar to hereditary or congenital defect. * If proof is provided to Breeder by any party that the puppy is not being cared for properly to the extent that abuse or neglect is obvious, Breeder reserves the right to reclaim the puppy, restore it to optimum condition and rehome it. Buyer will receive no reimbursement of purchase price or expenses."

First bold... ok Um yeah... those things can not mimic "congenital defect" it is what it is and the only one that can really be affected from improper nutrition would be displasia. As far as the second part of "reclaiming or repo'ing your pup... that is illegal and no court of law will grant hat. The only person that has the right to take your dog away from you is the animalcontrol agencies in your area and a judge. Once this person sells you the dog they have no right taking it back regardless of what is in their contract. So much of this is stated for fear reasons. Making the buyer think it can actually happen. Once you pay for property (and yes a dog is considered property) no one can take it back if you paid the full purchase price and this contract can not and likely will not hold up in a court of law. This is where it pays for a breeder to read the states local consumer protection laws so that they don't write language into their contract that can't be enforced.


----------



## katiemay (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cute puppy. In the future, I would not support this BYB again and do major research on where you are getting your puppy from. In most states, it's illegal to give/sell a puppy before 8 weeks of age.

The mother dying would be a major concern of mine. Did the breeder tell you why/how she passed?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually katie you'dbe surprised at how few states actually have laws set up regarding age of placement. here check out this link. 

http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysalelaws.htm

Right now approximately only FIFTEEN states have minimum placement ages spelled out in their state law. This IMO needs to change fast.


----------



## katiemay (Jan 30, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Actually katie you'dbe surprised at how few states actually have laws set up regarding age of placement. here check out this link.
> 
> http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysalelaws.htm
> 
> Right now approximately only FIFTEEN states have minimum placement ages spelled out in their state law. This IMO needs to change fast.


Holy cow, I always thought it was way more than that


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG I just read this on thir main page



> We have offer puppies on spay/neuter contracts at cheaper rates because *a pet home is the best enviroment for any dog.*


Um wow....They are doing the breed no help what-so-ever. What about working and performance homes are so bad?

Granted this is not THE WORST Rottwieler breeder I have ever seen but they definatly need a crash course in Health testing and Performance. I just checked the OFA database and they don't have any health testing on record except way back in 1998 they got one dog tested for Hips.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

NOOoooo unfortunately it is NOT. You can thank all the lawmakers that insist on dogs being seen as property insted of living creatures for that one. How are you ever suppose to give a dog a good chance at being a canine good citizen when the deck is already stacked against them by allowing people to place them at totally the wrong age.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Dog_Shrink said:


> NOOoooo unfortunately it is NOT. You can thank all the lawmakers that insist on dogs being seen as property insted of living creatures for that one.


This type of animal rights rhetoric INFURIATES ME. The very day dogs turn from property into entities with guardianship is the day we can kiss our dog owning asses goodbye. This is what HSUS and PeTa is gunning for. This is the big one. The golden ring that will make the end of all companion animals absolute certainty.

DS, I cannot believe that you have been suckered into believing this.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> This type of animal rights rhetoric INFURIATES ME. The very day dogs turn from property into entities with guardianship is the day we can kiss our dog owning asses goodbye. This is what HSUS and PeTa is gunning for. This is the big one. The golden ring that will make the end of all companion animals absolute certainty.
> 
> DS, I cannot believe that you have been suckered into believing this.


NOOO red... I don't think it should be guardianship at all (and I actually wrote an article on this one, property versus guardianship). I totally agree with you on that point but there has to be a happy middle ground somewhere where they aren't seen as property since they have a pulse and a brain, but not to the severity that is implied with guardianship.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

The puppy is adorable. I feel horrible that the "breeder" let you have the pup so young but it seems to me like they didn't want to care for them anymore since the mother passed away.


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey everyone...sorry that everyone is so mad...but i think the mother died from bloating.. do you know what that could mean? The breeder said it is not herititary..


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

UsmcWifeyAlli said:


> Hey everyone...sorry that everyone is so mad...but i think the mother died from bloating.. do you know what that could mean? The breeder said it is not herititary..


It's not. It can be cause by a bunch of things. One of my dogs died from bloat after surgery to remove part of his intestins because his body hadn't recieved enough protein to retain fluids.


----------



## UsmcWifeyAlli (Dec 6, 2009)

do you all recomend the BARF diet? I feed our puppy the eukanuba large breed food but researching more BARF lookings interesting... can i do this? heres the link: http://www.esmondrott.com/BARF_diet.htm


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

UsmcWifeyAlli said:


> do you all recomend the BARF diet? I feed our puppy the eukanuba large breed food but researching more BARF lookings interesting... can i do this? heres the link: http://www.esmondrott.com/BARF_diet.htm



LoL Lets just call it a raw food diet?

There is plenty of info here
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Your Pup is cute, as the owner of a Pup who came to me at 4 weeks of age, no fault of my own, it was one of those NO choice Situations. He's the little Blue Merle Puppy in my signiture, he's quite a bit bigger now. Raising a Puppy taken from Mom/littermates to soon can be done but it is an UPHILL battle the whole way. That being said if you have any questions with your special little guy, feel free to PM and I'll see what I can do to help you. 

Kowalski is now 13 weeks old and doing great, he's shy but again I think this is his personality not due to him being taken too soon. Good Luck to you.

As for the Barf diet, we've tried starting and had to back off due to money issues and my uncertainty in feeding three dogs and 2 cats on such a diet. I'm gonna try again once money isn't so tight./


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

UsmcWifeyAlli said:


> Hey everyone...sorry that everyone is so mad...but i think the mother died from bloating.. do you know what that could mean? The breeder said it is not herititary..


Not hereditary is a holy load of crap. It is absolutely hereditary. The chances of having a first generation sibling bloat from a litter that has a dog that bloated is like 85% or higher. This proves that that particular line has a higher propencity for developing bloat later in life. How old was the mother dog that died because this is usually something you don't see until the dog is around 5-7 years old. if the dog was younger than that I would absolutely be concerned and question the breeder more in depth about this since your pup is a direct decendant of this bitch that died (and IMO for a reputable breeder to have a bitch die from bloat which would be completely treatable if found early enough just tells me she isn't minding her dogs the way she should be esp. a mom with a young litter of pups). At this point I would be taking the pup back if it were me. The breeder is a liar, and unethical for letting all this happen. Sorry but I just have no tolerence for this kind of stuff.

Read here for smoe good bloat info and statistics on which breeds are most succeptable. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=402


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Cute Puppy!
I have to fall in line with most everyone else on the puppy being too young and sometimes this is unavoidable due to circumstance.

Your provider (after seeing what I have seen the word breeder does not fit) has been less than honest in a lot of aspects. If they are putting too many restraints on health guarantees there is usually a reason. The spay/neuter clause is most likely a result of limited registration meaning you could never breed the dog and obtain AKC credentials for the pups which opens another pandoras box on credibility of the provider. You can obtain the same registration yourself with nothing from the provider (not even the sire and dams names) by submitting picture of the dog and proof of spay/neuter to AKC. Makes me wonder if she isnt doing the same.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Robrowe said:


> Cute Puppy!
> I have to fall in line with most everyone else on the puppy being too young and sometimes this is unavoidable due to circumstance.
> 
> Your provider (after seeing what I have seen the word breeder does not fit) has been less than honest in a lot of aspects. If they are putting too many restraints on health guarantees there is usually a reason. The spay/neuter clause is most likely a result of limited registration meaning you could never breed the dog and obtain AKC credentials for the pups which opens another pandoras box on credibility of the provider. *You can obtain the same registration yourself with nothing from the provider (not even the sire and dams names) by submitting picture of the dog and proof of spay/neuter to AKC. *Makes me wonder if she isnt doing the same.


You may be able to get the registration application with out needing dam or sire info but to *register* with the AKC you absolutely need that info. I don't know where you heard that they'd go from pictures of the dog and a spay/neuter certificate. That's all news to me.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

OP: FYI, bloat happens when a dog eats too much food or eats too fast. It causes torsion of the stomach and gas can get trapped, which is why it's called bloat. 

Since you know your dog's mother died of this, I would highly suggest 
1) feeding at least two meals per day for the lifetime of your dog
2) not allowing the dog to eat or drink very much before and after exercise
3) monitoring eating habits and not allowing the dog to eat too fast

The treatment for bloat is extremely expensive and once it happens, even if the dog lives, the likelihood of reoccurrence is very high. In other words, prevention is the name of the game.



Dog_Shrink said:


> How old was the mother dog that died because this is usually something you don't see until the dog is around 5-7 years old.


Hmm, when I was doing some heavy reading on bloat, I read that it was supposed to occur in young dogs - starting around age 2, I believe. Bad source, maybe...


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> You may be able to get the registration application with out needing dam or sire info but to *register* with the AKC you absolutely need that info. I don't know where you heard that they'd go from pictures of the dog and a spay/neuter certificate. That's all news to me.


You may wish to research it a bit more. I cant remeber the souce and this is not worth tracking it down again but you can buy a dog that is lets say ACA or a shelter dog and obtain limited registration by submitting a photo and proof of spay/neuter, dog looks like the breed gets registration to compete in AKC events. They just cant produce AKC registerable offsping. Its there and hidden in the AKC FAQs.

Another thing that results in limited registration is if the sire has been listed on 5 litters prior and no DNA test has been performed on 6th and subsequent litters. I guess the bottom line is you cant be sure that the dog has the listed parents unless you were there to witness copulation. For all you know the provider has two registered dogs and the next door neighbors Fido hopped the fence. In the end, registration or not, you are still taking someones word for it.

IMO if your not breeding and not competing the papers are useful only as bragging rights anyhow. I dont really care if the animal is registered or not and I actually sat on murphys application for several months before sending it off because I may breed him. Had he not turned out so beautiful and not so great a temperment I would have not even bothered sending the application in as he is here as my buddy and friend and no papers will prove or disprove that.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Robrowe said:


> You may wish to research it a bit more. I cant remeber the souce and this is not worth tracking it down again but you can buy a dog that is lets say ACA or a shelter dog and obtain limited registration by submitting a photo and proof of spay/neuter, dog looks like the breed gets registration to compete in AKC events. They just cant produce AKC registerable offsping. Its there and hidden in the AKC FAQs.
> 
> Another thing that results in limited registration is if the sire has been listed on 5 litters prior and no DNA test has been performed on 6th and subsequent litters. I guess the bottom line is you cant be sure that the dog has the listed parents unless you were there to witness copulation. For all you know the provider has two registered dogs and the next door neighbors Fido hopped the fence. In the end, registration or not, you are still taking someones word for it.
> 
> IMO if your not breeding and not competing the papers are useful only as bragging rights anyhow. I don't really care if the animal is registered or not and I actually sat on murphys application for several months before sending it off because I may breed him. Had he not turned out so beautiful and not so great a temperment I would have not even bothered sending the application in as he is here as my buddy and friend and no papers will prove or disprove that.


Thats called ILP or PAL it's not the same thing as limited registration. two of my dog's are ILP'd which means their parents weren't registered with the AKC (or you don't know the parents) and they are required to be spayed or neutered.

with a limited registration they dog is allowed to compete in ALL aspects of the AKC including conformation and the dog can remain intact BUT any puppies the dog has will not be eligible for AKC registration.

and I hope that now that you got your dog registered that you do lots of performance sports and get his OFA's before any breeding.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Thats called ILP or PAL it's not the same thing as limited registration. two of my dog's are ILP'd which means their parents weren't registered with the AKC (or you don't know the parents) and they are required to be spayed or neutered.
> 
> with a limited registration they dog is allowed to compete in ALL aspects of the AKC including conformation and the dog can remain intact BUT any puppies the dog has will not be eligible for AKC registration.
> 
> and I hope that now that you got your dog registered that you do lots of performance sports and get his OFA's before any breeding.


My dog will not be competing, you obviously havent read the thread about him.

As for the rest Im not going to argue over it. The end of my statement above says it all.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That's nice Rob... let's all breed our beautiful, nicely temperamented dogs regardless of how they fit the standard or what they're health testing comes back with. Way to be a responsible owner and not add to the over population problem. I certainly hope you decide NOT to go ahead with your thought of breeding with out getting the dog championed in something aside of perfectly pretty pet.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> OP: FYI, bloat happens when a dog eats too much food or eats too fast. It causes torsion of the stomach and gas can get trapped, which is why it's called bloat.
> 
> Since you know your dog's mother died of this, I would highly suggest
> 1) feeding at least two meals per day for the lifetime of your dog
> ...


People can do as they wish, but no one knows what causes bloat, or what may or may not prevent it. There are recommendations, but nothing is for certain.

There have been some studies done, a google search on bloat studies should pull that up. I know Purdue did one that was pretty extensive.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Robrowe said:


> My dog will not be competing, you obviously havent read the thread about him.
> 
> As for the rest Im not going to argue over it. The end of my statement above says it all.


Nope I haven't I'll take a look so I understand better


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> That's nice Rob... let's all breed our beautiful, nicely temperamented dogs regardless of how they fit the standard or what they're health testing comes back with. Way to be a responsible owner and not add to the over population problem. I certainly hope you decide NOT to go ahead with your thought of breeding with out getting the dog championed in something aside of perfectly pretty pet.


Ahh another that didnt read the Murphy thread! 
If you would bother to take the time and read you would see that I didnt have him neutered with the intent to *POSSIBLY* breed, he fits the standard perfectly and I have no intention of breeding him untl he is at least 2 years old and can pass OFA and eye certification first.

Way to be a responsible member and read what has been posted before you open your mouth and insert your foot.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

eeeeeeesh did you look at the breeder links on the "breeders" page? i only looked because i saw great dane.... the one is STARTING harlequins out at $1500-$2500!!!!! and their contract is redicous! plus i dont see ANYTHING about ANY health testing on their sites.....  

i paid $600 for my harl and the parents are all tested, great contract, very nice breeder, no bloating ever, etc.  and they just started their first international showing puppy. and it won some title... arg i cant remember what though.


oh and to the OP- the only titles i see on these dogs are CGC... thats canine good citizen. thats nothing to do with showing or health or conformation... nothing. any dog can get a CGC with good training.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Robrowe said:


> Ahh another that didnt read the Murphy thread!
> If you would bother to take the time and read you would see that I didnt have him neutered with the intent to *POSSIBLY* breed, he fits the standard perfectly and I have no intention of breeding him untl he is at least 2 years old and can pass OFA and eye certification first.
> 
> Way to be a responsible member and read what has been posted before you open your mouth and insert your foot.


Ohhh but that's where you're wrong... I DID read the murphy thread. BTW he doesn't fit the standard perfectly. His ears are too pendulant and not triangular for one from the pics I saw of him on the murphy thread. And the only way to be certain he is "perfect" for his conformation would be to show him. PS just so you know it would be cranial rectal incursion not inversion if you wanted to insinuate that I had my head up my butt... thanks. 

Way to edit your thread mid-response to edit out the hostile crap and now who's inserting their foot in their mouth? You ASSumed that I didn't read the thread but you are wrong. Just because I read it doesn't mean I agree with it. Your dog is not to comformation and shouldn't be bred regardless if he passes his ofa and cerf testing based solely on personality alone... BTW what is YOUR breeding experience? Do you have a mentor or an educated person to hold your hand thru the process if you decide to go ahead with it (not that it's as difficult for a male as a female but you still should have a mentor)? Go on and become another back yard breeder and a part of the problem insted of the solution.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Nope I haven't I'll take a look so I understand better


Thanks for taking the time.  Im not an arrogant irresponsible pompas *** as the inuendo above would lead one to believe. Neither am I by any means the "Authoroty" on AKC rules and regulations and would doubt that many if any here are either. Just passing on what I have read while researching before I got Murphy. I caught hell finding someone who was in it for the same reasons I am. Good healthy dogs that are a pleasure to spend time with not bred and raised with the sole intention of profit. I visited several "Breeders" that offered limited registration for a very inflated price. IMO the champion bloodline they were advertising quickly faded when I saw no fewer than 50 females in 4x6 kennels in a barn. The owners were not there, they were on vacation in the caribbean and the "staff" was there looking after the dogs. It made me want to vomit! Family raised my butt!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ban Hamster IS NOT happy.


----------

